# BBQ Sauce #2 - RUM Sweet Heat



## schlotz (Feb 28, 2015)

UPDATED to the latest version 6/19/22 - reduced simmering time to 20 minutes.

This one is a favorite at the house. Thought you all might enjoy too!.  The dry mustard already supplies some heat so be careful when adding pepper or other heat sources.

BBQ Sauce #2 - Rum Sweet Heat

Recipe By: Matt 

Yield: 2 1/2 cups

Ingredients:

1/2 cup Myer's Dark Rum, - do not use spiced rum
1/2 cup ketchup
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup molasses, dark/full kind
2 tablespoons A1 Steak Sauce
- - -
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/4 tsp garlic powder *
1 1/2 tsp onion powder *
1/2-1 tsp cumin ground
1 tsp ground dry mustard
- - -
ground black pepper to taste, optional

Directions:

1. Add all ingredients to a saucepan over low heat. Stir until solids are dissolved.  

2. Bring it to a rapid simmer then lower heat to just barely simmering for the next 20 minutes, stirring occasionally to ensure no sugars will stick and begin to burn on the bottom.

3. Let cool.  If you are going to store in refrigerator for a period, use only powders vs diced.  

Notes:

The heat comes from the dry mustard and for many is enough. 
If you want more then experiment by adding ground black pepper.

* 1 small onion = 1/3 cup chopped = 1 tsp powder
* 1 clove garlic = 1/8 tsp powder = 1 tsp minced


----------



## themule69 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## matchew (Mar 5, 2015)

This looks like a nice recipe. I'm smoking some ribs this weekend and would like to make my own sauce this time.

Question: The chipotle, cumin and cayenne are additions or added in place of anything and what measurements?

Thanks!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 5, 2015)

This looks pretty nice. I'm making some brisket this weekend and will make this recipe. I'll likely remove the A1 and add a bit of cayenne. Thanks!


----------



## schlotz (Mar 5, 2015)

matchew,

You can add them.  Cumin is very strong (IMO) so I would start with 1 tsp or less.  The Ancho or chipotle and cayenene are heat elements. Don't know your tastes but again I'd pick just one and go easy (1 tsp or less), taste then adjust. Ancho I believe has the lower heat of the three.

Remember, it's always easy to add, but damn difficult to take away :) 

Matt


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

scholtz, for the Chili sauce, is Sriracha ok for this or do you mean like an asain chili sauce type thing?


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2015)

I use Hunts chili sauce.  Be careful on the amount any extra will change the flavor profile.  Lately I've backed off a bit in order to keep it a more true bbq flavor.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

schlotz said:


> I use Hunts chili sauce. Be careful on the amount any extra will change the flavor profile. Lately I've backed off a bit in order to keep it a more true bbq flavor.


Ok. I was more asking I guess what type of sauce is the Heintz. The store I'm going to I know won't have is why. Is it like a cocktail sauce or more of a sweet Asian type chili sauce that would go on wings or something?


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2015)

I would recommend eliminating it and making up the difference by increasing the  catsup and rum.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2015)

...


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

schlotz said:


> I would recommend eliminating it and making up the difference by increasing the catsup and rum.


Ah ok. Will do then. BTW, any reason not to use spiced Rum? I've got white and spiced Rum at home. I don't plan on buying more just for the BBQ sauce, so if you had to choose?


----------



## schlotz (Mar 6, 2015)

I personally wouldn't use spiced rum.  My gut tells me it would clash with the other ingredients.  Never tried white rum but it might be okay.  

You could also consider substitutes such as bourbon or a DRY red wine.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's done. Doubled the ketchup to make up for the chili sauce and add a bit of cayenne and chili flakes because I didn't have any jalapenos. It's got great heat that balanced nicely with the sweet. Delicious. 













20150306_181203.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Mar 6, 2015


----------



## schlotz (Mar 7, 2015)

Glad to hear it worked out for you Rickey. So what alcohol did you end up using?

Matt


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 7, 2015)

I ended up using clear Bacardi.


----------



## matchew (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks, Matt. I didn't get to make any this weekend but will during the week and hopefully slather some ribs this coming weekend.


----------



## rpcookin (Mar 9, 2015)

This sounds interesting.  I love flavoring things with rum.  I wouldn't sub sriracha for the chili sauce, because the sriracha has a very distinctive taste, and it's a lot spicier.  

Also, this is the first time I've ever seen anyone suggesting subbing for black pepper because it was too spicy.  Wouldn't have to do that around here.  In fact I've been adding heat by using some ghost pepper salt and habeñero salt that I got for Christmas lately.  Good stuff for adding heat without changing the flavor profile.  Just use it and reduce the amount of regular salt.


----------



## schlotz (Mar 9, 2015)

RP, I'm in your camp regarding the black pepper if it was just me,. BUT, to keep peace in the house sometimes its best to keep the wife happy
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, ergo the white pepper


----------



## matchew (Apr 20, 2015)

I've made this sauce two times according to the main ingredients (used 1 and 1/2 tsp of minced garlic instead of two cloves.) with adding a couple of the "possible additions",  cumin,  cayenne and onion powder and I must say I really like this sauce! The first time added 1/2 tsp cumin but added 1 tsp cumin  2nd time while adding 1/2 tsp cayenne and 1/2 tsp onion powder both times. I will mess around with amounts to see if it can get any better....lol!

Something very savory with lots of depth.

This will be a mainstay in my recipe file. Thanks schlotz for posting this.


----------



## schlotz (Apr 21, 2015)

Glad to hear you like it.  It's a favorite around here for sure :) 

You might like a variation I put together called _Bourbon Orange_ which I posted here as well.

Matt


----------



## schlotz (Feb 21, 2016)

I've updated this recipe.  See the edited version at the top of the thread.





Matt


----------



## matchew (Feb 25, 2016)

It looks like you've eliminated the chili sauce altogether and a couple of the "possible additions". I haven't made the sauce in a couple months but have been planning to. I will try this "tried and true" new version of the Schlotz' New and Improved Famous Rum Sauce and get back to you.

I really liked the original and so did my family. If the new version doesn't get the job done we can always go back...


----------



## schlotz (Feb 25, 2016)

I found the chili sauce could over power the flavor profile I was after so tried it without plus adjustments noted and now prefer it this way.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## matchew (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope to make it this weekend if all goes as planned  and let you know how it turns out.

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## lisad (Mar 9, 2016)

Could i use something  different in place if molasses?


----------



## schlotz (Mar 9, 2016)

I suppose you could increase the brown sugar by 1/4 of a cup.  The flavor however will be different without the molasses.  

Matt


----------



## schlotz (Mar 21, 2017)

Updated recipe


----------



## Will_Crump (Oct 11, 2018)

I want to know how to make the thin hot delicious barbecue sauce that these little roadside barbecue shack owners put on their pulled pork sandwiches.  Do you know the recipe?


----------

